# Tetris Battle



## Middleman (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm hooked on this game, and out of energy!


----------



## Middleman (Dec 14, 2010)

My batteries are too low. I'm on Rank 5!!!


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 14, 2010)

It's Saurebraten for me.


----------



## Modbert (Dec 14, 2010)

Middleman said:


> My batteries are too low. I'm on Rank 5!!!



Tetris - Play free Tetris games online at Tetris Friends

Unlimited tetris playing instead of waiting for batteries.

Your welcome.


----------



## Middleman (Dec 14, 2010)

So, do you really play against a real person, or is it all an automated program?


----------



## Dr.House (Dec 14, 2010)

I prefer Bejeweled Blitz...


----------



## Modbert (Dec 14, 2010)

Middleman said:


> So, do you really play against a real person, or is it all an automated program?



Real person I believe.


----------



## Middleman (Dec 14, 2010)

I named myself Tetrimus, btw...


----------



## danielte (Dec 15, 2010)

Middleman said:


> So, do you really play against a real person, or is it all an automated program?




 yes, you play against real person


----------

